# Ett extra blanksteg efter Å, Ä och Ö i konsollen.

## phibxr

Det finns ett otal trådar om ÅÄÖ-problem, men jag har inte hittat något duplikat av detta (sen kanske det beror på bristfälligt letande, och då godtar jag mer än gärna en länk).

ÅÄÖ fungerar utmärkt i X, men i konsoll-läge får jag in ett extra blanksteg efter varje tecken. I exempelvis VIM visar sig detta som "å ä ö " när jag skriver "åäö", men i andra program, exempelvis IRSSI ser jag "åäö" men kan backa tillbaka med backspace över prompten (dvs, blankstegen finns där, men syns inte).

Någon lösning?

----------

## kallamej

Kan tänka mig att det har med UTF-8 att göra. Backspace raderar en byte, medan åäö är två byte om du använder UTF-8.

----------

## eroyf

Du skal sørge for at bruge en terminal der supporter UTF-8. F.eks. uxterm (x11-terms/xterm. Husk at hav unicode i din USE variabel i /etc/make.conf.

I min .vimrc har jeg:

```
set fileformat=unix

set termencoding=utf-8
```

For at den skal forstå UTF-8 (Igen, dette kræver en UTF-8 enabled terminal).

I irssi har jeg sagt:

```
/set term_charset UTF-8
```

I konsollen kan det måske løses ved at sige "unicode_start"

Håber det hjalp  :Smile: 

Hilsen

Alexander

----------

## dajja

 *Quote:*   

> Du skal sørge for at bruge en terminal der supporter UTF-8. F.eks. uxterm (x11-terms/xterm. Husk at hav unicode i din USE variabel i /etc/make.conf. 

 

Jag har samma problem, men  jag vill inte köra xterm   :Confused:  Finns det andra terminaler som har samma funktionalitet för unicode som xterm?

----------

